# Tengo un problema con un interruptor conectado a 7490



## chilenick_16 (Mar 15, 2009)

les cuento:

estoy en un proyecto de un reloj digital con alarma usando unos 7490.

la parte de la alarma se ajusta la hora con unos pulsadores conectados entre la patilla 14 y tierra para hacer contar el 7490 y dejarlo listo a la hora que uno quiere que se active la alarma.

hasta ahi todo bien, excepto por un "pequeño" detalle:

cada vez que pulso el interruptor, el 7490 cambia a un numero aleatorio, por ejemplo 2-8-1-6, etc...
no cuenta en orden, yo se que es por los interruptores, que al hacer contacto no dan una señal cuadrada perfecta, si no que tiene "imperfecciones" y por eso cada vez que lo pulso aparece un numero distinto.

¿hay alguna manera de eliminar esas "imperfecciones" en la señal al momento de hacer contacto los interruptores?
a mi se me ocurrio que con condensadores podria absorber esas señales y dejarla lo mas cuadrada posible pero no se como conectar los condensadores ni de que valor tienen que ser 

me podrian echar una ayudita porfavor? 

se los agradeceria mucho!


----------



## fernandob (Mar 15, 2009)

ruido, con cada pulsada metes en verdad muchos pulsos ,..

pon el circuito, la etapa del pulsador hacia el integrado y te ayudaran.


----------



## cevollin (Mar 15, 2009)

pues mira eso que tu dices tiene una explicacion los circuitos digitales ttl cmos etc trabajan a altas velocidades cuando tu por ejemplo precionas un pulsador tu crees que solamente diste un pulso a clock pero la verdad no es asi ya que al precionar el pulsador se crean falsos contactos o chispeos de corriente que el microcontrolador interpreta como estados alto o bajos a ese fenomeno le llamamos ruido o rebote

aqui te dejo un link lee este articulo alli te explica como fabricar un circuito anti rebote para pulsadores


http://proton.ucting.udg.mx/~omarcas/electd2.htm


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 15, 2009)

muchas gracias amigos por su ayuda, voy a probar con el circuito "anti-rebote" que aparece en la pagina   

...una vez mas, muchas gracias!


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 16, 2009)

hmmm he estado buscando por ahi y proando con diferentes circuitos como estos dos que adjunto y pasa lo siguiente :

cuando mido el voltaje con el tester al pulsar el switch me da 0V y al soltarlo marca 5V

eso quiere decir que efectivamente da un nivel alto y otro bajo pero el 7490 no reconoce el  "nivel bajo" de mi circuito como nivel bajo, pulso el switch y el 7490 no hace nada.

probe conectandole un led pero tampoco funciona el estado de 0V como tierra   

agradeceria mucho su ayuda   

ahi estan los circuitos:


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 17, 2009)

nadie me ha respondido 

porfavor solo quisiera saber si alguien lo ha probado y le funciona ya que a mi no me funciona 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## cevollin (Mar 17, 2009)

bueno el diagrama de arriba no esta muy especifico 






si tu salida al switch es directa al pic o circuito 74ls90 esta debe ir con una resistencia pull up que le este entregando continuamente 5 volts es decir un 1 logico 

ahora si tu circuito esta unido entre el borne del capacitor y la resistencia no te debe de dar problemas 

ahora intuyo que tu problema deve de ser por la resistencia de descarga (R2) disminulle el valor de esta resistencia

otra teoria las patillas de tu circuito 2,3,6,7 de tu circuito 74ls90 deben de ir conectadas a tierra


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 17, 2009)

gracias por responder!

el switch no lo mando directo al 7490, el circuito está tal cual como esta en el esquema, he probado tantos circuitos diferentes con distintos valores de r y c que ya me los se de memoria, con algunos al pulsar el switch el 7490 no hace nada, y con otros si reacciona pero como si el switch estuviera directo, es decir que el circuito anti rebote no esta cumpliendo su funcion =(

he notado que si hay una diferencia en la manera de reaccionar del 7490 cuando está directo el switch y cuando esta con el condensador y las resistencias.

cuando esta con el anti rebote es como que si reduce el ruido de la señal pero no lo elimina totalmente :-s


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lo mejor para eliminar rebotes en un switch es usar un monoestable, o un flipflop, aunque eso incrementa el numero de integrados usados... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/contador-digital-3797/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-binario-flip-flop-problema-basico-15598/


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 17, 2009)

si ya lo habia pensado pero no dispongo de tantos integrados =(

les adjunto una foto de mi circuito: (esto es solo una prueba en realidad el anti rebote lo necesito para un reloj digital)

disculpen que sea tan insistente, es que lo necesito urgentemente


----------



## cevollin (Mar 17, 2009)

bueno despues de estar biendo tu diagrama a ver intenta hacer estas modificaciones tal como aparece en el siguiente diagrama el transistor va aproporcionar mas corriente y a la vez va a eliminar los reboites parásitos.


----------



## chilenick_16 (Mar 17, 2009)

wacho funciona! Con 1µF la señal no se filtraba totalmente pero lo solucioné poniendole uno de 100µF   y no tenia transistores del modelo que pusiste tu pero probe con un 2n2222 y sirvió.

cosas como estas son las que se agradecen, gracias por tu atensión amigo, eres el mejor!

una vez mas, Gracias!  

Me voy a dormir super feliz gracias!


----------



## cevollin (Mar 18, 2009)

de nada mi querido chilenick 16

para eso estamos para ayudar al que lo necesite.


----------

